# I went to a Dog Show today!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Such fun!!!! And everyone was so nice.....everyone except the maltese people, that is!!! :w00t: They were mean!
Here's a small sampling of what we saw. 

The Long Hair Chihuahua - this guy is from Italy.
[attachment=47694:2_rs.jpg]

My friend asked the woman if she could take a picture of her dog.....she said "no"..........Bitch, so these are the other ones. :huh: 
[attachment=47695:3_rs.jpg]

This little yorkie was just too cute. All the yorkies were so tiny... :wub: 
[attachment=47696:4_rs.jpg]

The poms were adorable..
[attachment=47697:5_rs.jpg]

Would you look at the dread locks on this guy?! I wouldn't want to have to groom him!
[attachment=47698:6_rs.jpg]

This guy was HUGE!!!!!
[attachment=47699:7_rs.jpg] 

It was a fun day for me. Oh and the vendors were cool too, I bought some CC shampoo and a dog bed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

What fun, Pat! Thanks for sharing the pictures. All of those dogs are so beautiful.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I went to one last summer, and I agree, the Malt people weren't too friendly LOL! I remember the poodle people being especially nice though...go figure! Thanks for sharing those with us, I really like that Yorkie. I am partial to ones with all "blonde" faces like that.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat it looks like you had a great time. You really got great pictures of a lot of breeds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pictures, Pat! Looks like fun, and I'd love to know who the mean Maltese breeders were...


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, those dogs are all beautiful. I've never been to a dog show, some day though. Really? the maltese owners were rude?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That dreaded hair is crazy! How do you even begin to take care of that?? I wouldn't know the first thing to do.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting all the pics, Pat! All the dogs look great! Sorry you had to encounter some meanies.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Great pictures! I really enjoyed all of them. The long hair chi is a real cutie..but Im also partial to chi's now too. Kinda sad the maltese people were so mean


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

That sounds like so much fun, Pat! I'm sorry the Maltese folks were bitchy! LOL! Wow - that yorkie face made me melt into a little puddle! What a sweet little applehead!! :wub: Thanks for sharing these great pictures!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love dog shows. Just like anywhere, some people are nice and some aren't. I find the Maltese people in my area are not very friendly either.
Love your pictures.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That must have been so much fun! I've never been to a dog show - just don't have them around here, but I'd love to go. Great pics thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love dog shows! It looks like you had a good time and I loved the pictures. 
The dog with the dreads is either a Komondor or Puli. Both breeds look a lot alike and both their hair cords. Believe it or not they require very little grooming. Their hair cords on its own. I think they really look cool but I'm not sure I'd want one.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 31 2009, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716941


> I love dog shows! It looks like you had a good time and I loved the pictures.
> The dog with the dreads is either a Komondor or Puli. Both breeds look a lot alike and both their hair cords. Believe it or not they require very little grooming. Their hair cords on its own. I think they really look cool but I'm not sure I'd want one.[/B]


That was a Komondor. Pulis are smaller and it is very rare to see a white puli.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time. The dogs all look beautiful, especially the malts and silver haired yorkie. I am in shock to hear that the malt people were mean. :shocked: That is just so wrong and no need for.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like a fabulous time. Sorry about the rude people. It always amazes me how rude people can be at dog shows. Hopefully, one of these days I can show up near you. I promise to be nice.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat you lucky duck!!! And thanks so much for sharing.

Gosh, I would love to go to a show someday.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH how lucky you are to have the opportunity to go to this show! Sorry the maltese people were so mean! 

Westminster is coming up soon. A friend of mine will be judging ( breed judge ..Springers I think.. not group judge) and I'd love to go. I say that every year but never manage to get down there! At least I'll be able to watch the clips on the Westminster site.... hopefully they'll continue to show them this year!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 1 2009, 05:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717032


> Pat you lucky duck!!! And thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> Gosh, I would love to go to a show someday.[/B]



It's on again today - you can go!!! It's at the Wildwood Convention Center.

Just take the A.C. Expressway East and go south on the Parkway to exit 4B - stay on Rio Grande Road till you get to the beach and turn left - you're there!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 1 2009, 06:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717060


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 1 2009, 05:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717032





> Pat you lucky duck!!! And thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> Gosh, I would love to go to a show someday.[/B]



It's on again today - you can go!!! It's at the Wildwood Convention Center.

Just take the A.C. Expressway East and go south on the Parkway to exit 4B - stay on Rio Grande Road till you get to the beach and turn left - you're there!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww Pat, thanks. But I won't be able to go today...I'm lucky if I get as far as Petsmart with the babies....but keep your eye out for me...next time. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh I'm sorry the Malt people were not friendly, I've had the same thing happen to me, tho. I have found the local, i.e., SC, breeders to be friendly and one of the nicest people you will ever meet is Eva Gillette with Unforgettable Maltese in Ga. She and her daughter were at the recent Charleston show and just so sweet and down-to-earth. I told her she had a great reputation on SM.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*FABULOUS PICTURES!!! it looks like it was a great and fun day out!!!
thank you so much for sharing with us.*
*
its funny, your experience with the malt people, that happend to me on each and every dog show, and I just cannot understand, cause look, all maltese people here are COMPLETELY FINE and GREAT on top?! it's confusing!!*

*
I once saw a grooming-lecture on these dogs on a dog show. I think they are pulis?
well, they said, that the only thing you do, is 'rip' aoart the locks every other day and that's it. 
still I think it is quite a hair-do  
QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 1 2009, 01:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716798



Would you look at the dread locks on this guy?! I wouldn't want to have to groom him!








Click to expand...

*[/B]


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad to hear you had fun at the show but quite disappointed to hear the Maltese breeders weren't nice. I hope it wasn't any that we know.

If any of you are ever showing at Houston or Beaumont, TX. I'd like to know so I can come see you


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Those are some great pictures. I love the first one. It's funny that you say that about the Maltese people. The very first show I went to I was floored by how rude they were when we spoke to them. It was only them, all the other breeders would approach us striking up conversation and even offering to let us pet the dogs. The second time around they were much nicer although it was a different group.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I've only been to a couple of dog shows but I was put off by one of the Maltese breeders. I don't believe she posts here but some of you have bought from her & seem to like her so I thought maybe they are just stressed & nervous at the shows & that is not a good time to approach them. Truthfully though, I probably would have bought from her if her attitude hadn't turned me off so. Her dogs are gorgeous.

There is something about competitions that just bring out the worst in some people. My daughter was a twirler in high school and you cannot believe how cutthroat it is. Two girls' parents got together & paid one twirling teacher not to take my daughter. (It didn't work though, she ended up being head twirler). If any of you read or heard on the news about the mother that paid someone to kill a twirling instructor in Houston a few year ago, my dd had also taken lessons from her. It's a wicked world.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've found if you wait until they have shown, the Malt Breeders are easier to talk to. It must have something to do with how difficult it is to have the Malt coat perfect for the ring. However, I do agree they are the only ones I've been either ignored by or glared at in unfriendly ways at shows. Before I got Shoni I was talking to Havanese, Papillon and Toy Fox Terrier people trying to learn about their breeds. All were open and anxious to tell me anything I wanted to know. Very different to the Malt show people.

The exception in my experience was Cindy Jones. I approached her while she was grooming ringside and she was friendly and full of info. She even gave me the info that caused me to find Shoni. Of course I have not had opportunity to see or speak to all the breeders at shows.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

To be honest, I would be too chicken to approach any of the show people. I'd be so afraid I was distracting them :brownbag: :brownbag: and would want to play with all the babies and I am sure they would not me to do that, but it would be so hard not to want to hold them or at least pet them and give them sweet kisses.

But I guess after they were down showing, I'd have a little more courage. I would be soooooooooo excited.

I don't know how they can stand all that stress. Or how they can stand, if they judge would just breeze by them. Don't they want to trip the judge :smrofl: :smrofl: and say, hey, get back here, look at my sweet baby. LOL. Guess not. Or at least untie the judges shoe???? :smrofl: (I'm just kidding of course...but I am sure it is high stress and their hearts are in their mouth).


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat, thank you for sharing the photos of the Dog Show. I really enjoy most vendors at Show and learning while I am there about so many dogs.

My brother bred Neapolitan Mastiffs for a while and yes they are HUGE. His Champion bitch's name was Squiggles and she was a lovey.

Shame that the Maltese people were so touchy... tisk tisk on them.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 31 2009, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716941


> I love dog shows! It looks like you had a good time and I loved the pictures.
> The dog with the dreads is either a Komondor or Puli. Both breeds look a lot alike and both their hair cords. Believe it or not they require very little grooming. Their hair cords on its own. I think they really look cool but I'm not sure I'd want one.[/B]





I've heard the opposite on the cording - that it's horrible to groom. One reason is that it can take 12 - 24 hours to get them dry.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes nerves get the best of breeder/exhbitors/handlers and they come off a bit less
than cordial. They often travel far and worry the dogs may get spooked by cameras or
strangers coming up to them. Not all are that way, but many. Do you try to approach
them after they're finished showing? 
You certainly got some great pics, Pat.

The big white corded breed are Komondors. The Pulis are smaller and dark.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW you sure had a great time Pat

Thanks for the pictures

I enjoyed looking at them

kat


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww man... i didnt know there was a show this weekend... I could have gone!  Oh well... next time. Let me know of any others that are near us pat... i would love to get to go to one show. The maltese was beautiful... :wub: Thanx for sharing pat.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 1 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717315


> To be honest, I would be too chicken to approach any of the show people. I'd be so afraid I was distracting them :brownbag: :brownbag: and would want to play with all the babies and I am sure they would not me to do that, but it would be so hard not to want to hold them or at least pet them and give them sweet kisses.
> 
> But I guess after they were down showing, I'd have a little more courage. I would be soooooooooo excited.
> 
> I don't know how they can stand all that stress. Or how they can stand, if they judge would just breeze by them. Don't they want to trip the judge :smrofl: :smrofl: and say, hey, get back here, look at my sweet baby. LOL. Guess not. Or at least untie the judges shoe???? :smrofl: (I'm just kidding of course...but I am sure it is high stress and their hearts are in their mouth).[/B]


Christine,

I was ROTFL about the idea of tripping the judge because they passed over my baby.  I have only been angry enough with a judge once to consider something like that. LOL. She barely looked at Cadeau and when we did the down and back where the judge is supposed to be watching and waiting for him to return to her and look up she walked away instead of watching him. It confused me. I didn't know where I should walk next when she did that. It was the only time I felt robbed in the ring. All the other times he hasn't taken the win I have been able to look at something I did or he did that messed us up (or I have conceded the competition was too great). But that time I knew he showed great and IMO was much nicer than the other dog. I was also not impressed with her pick in girls that day. 

Please, if you ever come to a show when we are showing come up and say hi. When I am working on grooming him for the ring I do get very stressed. :sweatdrop: But I love talking to people after he shows. 


Carina


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 3 2009, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718322


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 1 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717315





> To be honest, I would be too chicken to approach any of the show people. I'd be so afraid I was distracting them :brownbag: :brownbag: and would want to play with all the babies and I am sure they would not me to do that, but it would be so hard not to want to hold them or at least pet them and give them sweet kisses.
> 
> But I guess after they were down showing, I'd have a little more courage. I would be soooooooooo excited.
> 
> I don't know how they can stand all that stress. Or how they can stand, if they judge would just breeze by them. Don't they want to trip the judge :smrofl: :smrofl: and say, hey, get back here, look at my sweet baby. LOL. Guess not. Or at least untie the judges shoe???? :smrofl: (I'm just kidding of course...but I am sure it is high stress and their hearts are in their mouth).[/B]


Christine,

I was ROTFL about the idea of tripping the judge because they passed over my baby.  I have only been angry enough with a judge once to consider something like that. LOL. She barely looked at Cadeau and when we did the down and back where the judge is supposed to be watching and waiting for him to return to her and look up she walked away instead of watching him. It confused me. I didn't know where I should walk next when she did that. It was the only time I felt robbed in the ring. All the other times he hasn't taken the win I have been able to look at something I did or he did that messed us up (or I have conceded the competition was too great). But that time I knew he showed great and IMO was much nicer than the other dog. I was also not impressed with her pick in girls that day. 

Please, if you ever come to a show when we are showing come up and say hi. When I am working on grooming him for the ring I do get very stressed. :sweatdrop: But I love talking to people after he shows. 


Carina
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh Carina, aren't I naughty....    

Carina, PROMISE ME, the next time you are showing..to let me know...I would love to meet you...and my heart would be so delighted to see you and see you in action....I promise to keep all my enthusiasm until after the show 

:grouphug: :grouphug: That would be such a dream for me :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 3 2009, 03:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718341


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 3 2009, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718322





> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 1 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717315





> To be honest, I would be too chicken to approach any of the show people. I'd be so afraid I was distracting them :brownbag: :brownbag: and would want to play with all the babies and I am sure they would not me to do that, but it would be so hard not to want to hold them or at least pet them and give them sweet kisses.
> 
> But I guess after they were down showing, I'd have a little more courage. I would be soooooooooo excited.
> 
> I don't know how they can stand all that stress. Or how they can stand, if they judge would just breeze by them. Don't they want to trip the judge :smrofl: :smrofl: and say, hey, get back here, look at my sweet baby. LOL. Guess not. Or at least untie the judges shoe???? :smrofl: (I'm just kidding of course...but I am sure it is high stress and their hearts are in their mouth).[/B]


Christine,

I was ROTFL about the idea of tripping the judge because they passed over my baby.  I have only been angry enough with a judge once to consider something like that. LOL. She barely looked at Cadeau and when we did the down and back where the judge is supposed to be watching and waiting for him to return to her and look up she walked away instead of watching him. It confused me. I didn't know where I should walk next when she did that. It was the only time I felt robbed in the ring. All the other times he hasn't taken the win I have been able to look at something I did or he did that messed us up (or I have conceded the competition was too great). But that time I knew he showed great and IMO was much nicer than the other dog. I was also not impressed with her pick in girls that day. 

Please, if you ever come to a show when we are showing come up and say hi. When I am working on grooming him for the ring I do get very stressed. :sweatdrop: But I love talking to people after he shows. 


Carina
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh Carina, aren't I naughty....    

Carina, PROMISE ME, the next time you are showing..to let me know...I would love to meet you...and my heart would be so delighted to see you and see you in action....I promise to keep all my enthusiasm until after the show 

:grouphug: :grouphug: That would be such a dream for me :grouphug: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL me too! Whenever you're showing in VA, I would love to meet you after you're done showing


----------

